# pine



## joe wood (Jan 22, 2008)

heres a tall one. beetle kill worked like that for 3 years getting dead trees away from houses. now were doing fuels reduction work. boring! i hope to find somewhere else to move to in the spring. any homes out there for a younge at heart old fart with the skill and equipment for the biguns? I dont mind sub contracting. less headaches!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 22, 2008)

Yikes!!

You must have cajones "this big around...at least three of 'em!"

Thanks for the pics!


.


----------



## joe wood (Jan 22, 2008)

it was a tall one and through the deck of the house with no crane access. i was able to throw small chunks far enough for about 1/2 the tree. after that got hard we put a line between 2 trees with a block in it and lowered the rest . when we reached the deck it was all saw work. had chips up to our knees.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 22, 2008)

Now that's some kinda tree work !
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## wildbio (Jan 23, 2008)

very cool picture - thanx for sharing. Where was this work being done?


----------



## deevo (Jan 23, 2008)

*Awesome!*



joe wood said:


> it was a tall one and through the deck of the house with no crane access. i was able to throw small chunks far enough for about 1/2 the tree. after that got hard we put a line between 2 trees with a block in it and lowered the rest . when we reached the deck it was all saw work. had chips up to our knees.



Those are awesome pictures, great work! How long did that take you guys?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Greenleaf (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice work indeed....that is a monster pine alright! Reminds me of a job which I looked at last summer. No Crane access for a couple of fir which they built the cabin around, will be setting up a speedline much like you guys did. The older couple who own the house had to hold off for a year to save up to get it done this coming summer. Looking forward to it.


----------



## joe wood (Jan 23, 2008)

luckily the one through the deck wasnt that big. the pictures of the large sugar pine and the other big ponderosa were trees i just had to limb and top so they wouldnt hurt other trees when they fell. all this was done in the san bernardino mnts of southern california. 2 days for the deck tree.


----------



## deevo (Jan 23, 2008)

*Wow*



joe wood said:


> luckily the one through the deck wasnt that big. the pictures of the large sugar pine and the other big ponderosa were trees i just had to limb and top so they wouldnt hurt other trees when they fell. all this was done in the san bernardino mnts of southern california. 2 days for the deck tree.



Those trees at the top are bigger then anything at the base around here! lol. Nice work, what size saws/bars were you using there?


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, great stuff. Just slab it and build another couple of houses. Great pics thanks for sharing. Good luck in the job search.


----------



## kkottemann (Jan 23, 2008)

about how tall would you say? Nice work!!


----------



## wildbio (Jan 23, 2008)

joe wood said:


> luckily the one through the deck wasnt that big. the pictures of the large sugar pine and the other big ponderosa were trees i just had to limb and top so they wouldnt hurt other trees when they fell. all this was done in the san bernardino mnts of southern california. 2 days for the deck tree.



I have worked on a number of the Forest Service fuel reduction projects on the San Bernardino NF and thought your pictures might be from there. I actually recall the house with the tree growing through the deck. Again, great photos!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 23, 2008)

Joewood, It looks like in one of your pictures you have some sort of an extension on your lanyard? How does this work? Did you buy it or make it yourself. Very occasionally I have to climb a tree that my lanyard doesn't fit around, A 44" hemlock last year and a 42" Sugar maple this year. An extension of some sort would be very useful for the lower section. Awesome pictures. Must be a great view from up there!


----------



## Scots Climber (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow :jawdrop: Those really are biguns! I'm looking forward to working in the US, and now I'm definitely going to go out west for a while.


----------



## Limbknuckle (Jan 27, 2008)

*The tree through deck*

Just wondrin. 2 days no cleanup 2400


----------



## WidowMaker (Feb 26, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Yikes!!
> 
> You must have cajones "this big around...at least three of 'em!"
> 
> ...




=== 

How do ya get a set of balls that BIG up a pole anyway?????????


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 26, 2008)

nice country tom trees:greenchainsaw:


----------



## joesawer (Feb 27, 2008)

How did I miss this one?
I live a few miles from Joe Wood. I have met him a few times.
He had a bad 056 with a pipe at the Logging Jamboree in Big Bear last summer.


----------



## Gumnuts (Feb 27, 2008)

joe wood said:


> heres a tall one. beetle kill worked like that for 3 years getting dead trees away from houses. now were doing fuels reduction work. boring! i hope to find somewhere else to move to in the spring. any homes out there for a younge at heart old fart with the skill and equipment for the biguns? I dont mind sub contracting. less headaches!



 
Great photo's Joe. Thanks for taking the time.
Boys on this site tell me Sugar pine brings a premium. *Is much, any, going to the mill *?
*What saws were you blocking it down with* ? 

* Well done young fella*


----------



## mudguts (Feb 29, 2008)

NICE! And I thought I was in Mantown climbing 90' poles. I admire your work.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 29, 2008)

That has to be flat out exhilarating. I'm getting a rush just looking at those pics!! No coffee for me today, Thanks!


----------



## RosscOZ (Mar 7, 2008)

That ones definately getting up there!! Good photo's, thanks for sharing!


----------



## joe wood (Mar 10, 2008)

took 2 days we were getting 100 per hour each about 4000 i guess it cost


----------



## joe wood (Mar 10, 2008)

not sure about the sugar pine prices i sell it to a local carver. pine prices are bad. im approaching 50 years old. lovit when you call me young.


----------



## Highclimber OR (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't worry Joe my Pop climbed till he was 62. He said he felt the same only his body would cooperate less and less. Nice removals and methods. That big one had a little green on it, didn't it? Looks like fun. We get some like that but mainly in the outlying areas and primarily doug firs. Sweet pics.


----------

